# Delta 46-460 Lathe Review



## Walt (Feb 5, 2013)

Delta 46-460 Review

I decided it was time to purchase a new mini lathe, so I started shopping prices, features and looking at reviews. The Delta 46-460 vs (variable speed lathe) is in my opinion, far above the rest of the competition! First off, it has a 1 hp motor compared to the next hightest being a ¾ hp. Aside from just the motor though, this is one sweet lathe. Everything is nice and beefy. Changing speeds is a snap compared to other lathes. To change speeds, a cover on the front of the lathe swings up and it actually give you room to get your hands into it to change the belt easily! The banjo and tailstock slide smoothly on the lathe bed and the locking handles are nice and comfortable. Not only all the above, but this lathe is reversable which is great for sanding!

So, I decided to purchase the Jet 1220vs……hahaha

Obviously, you are asking yourselves, “Why would Walt do such a thing if he likes the Delta so much?” Well, there is the long and the short answer. The short answer is service! The long answer is also service; but, the details take a bit more to explain.

Delta recently sold out to another company. The first impact was in transferring the warehousing. It just did not happen apparently. The next issue is more serious. Delta had jobbers manufacture many of their parts for them. When the sale took place, the jobbers were not included and as a result, the new owners did not have anyone to make many of the parts required.

In reading reviews of the 46-460 about 50% of the reviews were in the 1-3 range with 5 being good and 1 very poor. In every case, the reasons stated were the service. Some poor folks had waited for 7-8 months for a part which still has not arrived!

I checked supply with a parts company which stocks Delta parts and 46-460 parts on a priority order status are standard 30-33 days prior to shipment “IF” they are available. Many of the parts are not available and there is no forecast as to when the will become available.

I called Delta and asked for a service manager and talked to her about how things were progressing and what the outlook was. She was very friendly and co-operative, but confirmed many of the problems with warehousing and jobbers. She did mention, however, “It is getting better. Some parts are only taking a couple weeks now!”

I just could not take the risk. Yes I want a good lathe, but any tool or machine eventually will have some problem. Perhaps it will only be a drive belt, a bearing, spindle shaft or other easily changeable part, but a 5 yr warranty is of absolutely no use if no parts are available. I do not want to let my lathe just site while a company fixes its internal manufacturing and distribution problems.

If the service was any where near what I remember of Delta’s service, there would have been no question about purchasing the 46-460. Perhaps in a few years, things will be better and I can trade up. For now, do yourself a favor and stick with something which has service and especially parts available.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2013)

I have heard horror stories about the new delta. It is not the delta of old. Customer service stinks and parts are almost non existant. I'm with you, I would put my money in another reputable brand that I can get parts for. As far as mini lathes go....the jet is a great lathe and you can get parts. I got to play with a jet variable speed lathe once and I really liked it, everything just worked as it should.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2013)

I ordered inserts for my delta scrollsaw and bandsaw in nov. -backorder. They have no clue as to when. Amazing how we can take an iconic name in tools-my bandsaw and scrollsaw are over 60 yrs old and flush it down the toilet with one dumb move.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh well I will just have to get off my lazy keister and make my own.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

Walt you very wise in my opinion to avoid Delta like the plague. My bandsaw has been down for months because the tires, which are highly specialized toungue and groove (called Sure Lock) are simply unavailable. The latest promise says they'll be here in 14 days. I can't tell you how many times I've heard that. It looks like I'm going to have to start looking for another bandsaw or find some wheels that I can replace these with. I'm pissed to say the least as are tens of thousands of other delta tool owners who have paid for, been promised (over and over), and are awaiting parts for months.

AVOID DELTA TOOLS BOTH NEW AND OLD!


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 6, 2013)

Would this be the same problem for warranty repairs?? I just bought s delta 46-460, and love it untill it breaks :(


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 6, 2013)

Kevin, what model is your delta bandsaw? I might have a place I can check on tires for you. PM sent. I have a Delta 28-560 16 inch bandsaw that I picked up along with a dremel scroll saw for 100 bucks from a guy hard up for cash. the bandsaw had its own stand and everything..... I almost turned myself in to the cops because I know I stole it!! lol. Anyways, I hope you get it back up and running soon.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

Jamie I appreciate your concern but I can guarantee you that you will not find the tires unless you happen across an older mom & pop type delta service center that just happens to have them on the shelf. That would be the only way. If they have an internet presence I assure you they do not have the tires in stock any longer. But FYI my model number is 28-3x0 and the part number for the tires is 426-04-094-5002. There are a couple of websites that show them as "In Stock" and "Available" and they will take your money and give you an order number and tell you they will be their within 14 days but believe me the tires will never show up. You call them back in a few weeks and say "Where's my order?" and you will hear clicks of the keyboard by the entry-level order-taker just out of high school and pretty soon she will say "Oh I see this order has been updated you should have them within 14 days for sure this time." They never come. 

:fit:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

I might add that all you athiests and agnostics can now admit there is a god because we now know that Delta is really Satan so if there is an evil god there has to be a good one (I wish he'd find me some damn tires though!). :lolol:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 6, 2013)

Bummer, I use to like Delta tools...

Another one to dismiss when buying.


----------



## TimR (Feb 6, 2013)

I can understand the choice you made and would be swayed that way myself were the decision before me. I have owned and used the Delta, for last 2.5 years without problem. It's a wonderful lathe to use, I'll say that. 
I am only aware of the power switch being an issue with obtaining as a spare part, and it's having been a point of failure...but a switch is not something that I'd have issues with taking apart and fixing. Usually it's just a matter of cleaning out internals. If sealed switch...well, that may complicate things. :i_dunno:
Can't go wrong with quality and reputation of the Jet equipment.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2013)

A few years back the bearing and dog bone assembly on my delta scroll saw went bad, called em up with the part number and they said no longer available. What? on a saw that's only a couple years old? So I pressed out the bearings and took them to a local bearing supplier and matched them up. Just kinda ticked me off that the guy on the phone basicly told me to throw it away. I'm glad that my 14" delta band saw is interchangeable parts wise with most of the other imports because I do really like that saw and I know delta would be useless to get parts from. I am also with most others and I would not even consider a new delta tool of any kind.


----------



## Walt (Feb 8, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Would this be the same problem for warranty repairs?? I just bought s delta 46-460, and love it untill it breaks :(



Yes, the same problem exists for warrenty repairs. If no parts are available, it will wait until the parts are available. I chatted online with a guy who was waiting over 9 months for a delta Part (not the lathe) and read several articles about folks waiting for a yr for parts for this lathe with no availability in sight.

Wallt


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 12, 2013)

Walt said:


> RusDemka said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be the same problem for warranty repairs?? I just bought s delta 46-460, and love it untill it breaks :(
> ...



I never expected to say the words: "It makes Harbor Freight sound good."

(Especially their 2-year replacement warranty.)


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 14, 2013)

I don’t have one but the main thing that bothered me looking at the specs was the word Max.
Whenever I see Max, Peak, Achieves, Develops in the HP rating I tend to run. There are reasons the words are used and it is not because they can run continuous (or sometime even minutes) at the rating.

Why is a Rikon 6.6 amp listed as 1/2 HP and a Delta 8 amp (22% more) listed as 1 HP Max (100% more).


----------



## EricJS (Feb 14, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> I don’t have one but the main thing that bothered me looking at the specs was the word Max.
> Whenever I see Max, Peak, Achieves, Develops in the HP rating I tend to run. There are reasons the words are used and it is not because they can run continuous (or sometime even minutes) at the rating.
> 
> Why is a Rikon 6.6 amp listed as 1/2 HP and a Delta 8 amp (22% more) listed as 1 HP Max (100% more).



With universal motors it's usually a play on words, and that could go in either direction (Delta *or* the Rikon). 

I've heard this reference before & just found it again online: "A rule of thumb is, a tool rated at 12 amps (at 120V) produces about 2-1/2 peak HP, or 1 continuous HP." Unfortunately this is very broad, so the company is able to choose how to rate. 

For what it's worth, I've known people with the Rikon who were amazed at the power of the Delta. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2013)

Think about this, I can still get some parts for my 1947 Oliver 270D 16" table saw from the company that bought them in 1996 ( I think that was the year it's close). THAT is customer support - making sure your torch is passed as well as possible. "The power of Delta"? The power of Delta is their weak or even non-existent customer support. When your biggest strength is the prominence of a glaring weakness, you should die on the vine.


----------



## EricJS (Feb 14, 2013)

When I started my "shop" some years ago, I intentionally stayed away from Delta. I really do my homework when it comes to researching the right product, and Delta appeared to be heading the same direction as Craftsman woodworking tools did.

When I researched and asked around about a small lathe, Delta kept coming up, so I tried to keep an open mind and literally thought to myself "the worst thing that can happen is for them to go out of business & stop carrying parts, but that's not very likely."

I hate *IRONY*.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 15, 2013)

EricJS said:


> I've heard this reference before & just found it again online: "A rule of thumb is, a tool rated at 12 amps (at 120V) produces about 2-1/2 peak HP, or 1 continuous HP." Unfortunately this is very broad, so the company is able to choose how to rate.
> For what it's worth, I've known people with the Rikon who were amazed at the power of the Delta. :i_dunno:



I'm not saying the Delta is not a good lathe. It may be twice as powerful as the Rikon.
Maybe with modern DC motors the watts, amps, and HP are not as correlated.
The new Jet 1221(?) is listed as 1 HP also, and it is 6 amps and the "Recommended Circuit Size (Amps.): 10 amps".


----------



## EricJS (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard this reference before & just found it again online: "A rule of thumb is, a tool rated at 12 amps (at 120V) produces about 2-1/2 peak HP, or 1 continuous HP." Unfortunately this is very broad, so the company is able to choose how to rate.
> ...



Yeah, what's written on the box can only be taken with a grain of salt. It's a lot like amplifier wattage ratings.


----------

